# Looking...



## SinKaline (Nov 24, 2008)

...for a person or a few people that might be willing to read what I have to right. I want to start doing story commissions - yes I know the markets isn't crazy good right now- but I want to be sure my work if even to that standard. That and I'd like to have a few folk that I can b/s about writing with. 

Let me know here or via aim; LupusUncialosa

Cheers!


----------



## kitreshawn (Nov 24, 2008)

I would be willing to take a look, but just looking at this post my first feeling is the first thing you will want to take a close look at is making sure you use the right words.

right vs. write for example.

Not a big deal (something everyone does) but something to definitely be aware of.  Honestly it is more importaint that you can come up with a good story first and write it, then worry about editing later (though editing is vital!).

Also, before you get your heart set on doing commissions I think I should also mention that you are right that the marked isn't crazy good right now.  The market in fact is piss poor.  And it always has been.  And it always will be.  If you are doing this for fun that is great, but don't expect to make more than spare pocket money.


----------



## KatKry (Nov 25, 2008)

I would be interested in reading your sotry. What are the genres? Also, art is where it's at. Artists get the most requests but I wouldn't mind you doing me a story. Something with my fursona perhaps?


----------

